# Want to HAVE bees but not KEEP bees



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

If that makes sense...

We have 9 acres of woods/pasture in the NC mountains, surrounded by much more, would love to have lots of bees around but don't want the work and responsibility of actually managing hives. Can bees be ordered and then just....turned loose? Are there wild bees and domestic bees?

I'm planting lots of fruit trees and flowers, there's tons of joe-pye weed everywhere so I *think* it's a bee friendly area, but I don't know anything about bees (obviously). Just know I'd love to have more around as well as help expand the numbers in general.

If this is a ridiculous idea just let me down gently please


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Why not let another bee keeper place a hive on your property check a local bee club or you can put a hive of your own and find a bee keeper willing to check and work them for you for a share of the honey. lastly puting up a hive of bees for pollination and leave them alone could work . just releaseing a package of bees is a very bad idea with no hive the would surely perish .when bees swarm workers usally have a spot picked out to move into .package bees are not used to the queen that has just been placed in with them and the workers may not even be from the same hive being un organized and the weather conditions usally unfavorable at shipping time just opening up a package and hopeing for them to set up shop in a hollow tree is not going to happen and a waste of your money and good bees .why not get a beginers book and learn more about bees keeping a hive is not a lot of work at all and once you learn about how they can fit into your homestead and gardening needs then get them . a good book is (don't be offended by the title please ) beekeeping for dummies .


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Good advice, thank you! There are lots of bee boxes in yards all over this area, never thought about letting someone else keep bees here....I'll have to ask around.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

You might contact your local beekeeping club. I'm sure they can get you in touch with someone that would like to keep bees on your place.


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

Did you find a beekeeper ? 

I think they or you would want at least two hives on the site, so if one has a problem they could use the other one for help without making another trip.

They may need to have a larger quanity to make it worthwhile.
I usually give a jug of honey per producing hive for yard rent.

They would likely want a secure site away from roads that they could visit at night without major disturbance for you and yet you would still be able to be aware of vandellism.

If you have an spare chicken waterer you could mix up some sugarsyrup, set it out when it gets up above 60Âº and see if any honeybees visit.
The small waterer that screws on a jar is plenty, but you need to add some pebbles so the bees have something to land on and not drown.

You may have plenty of bees in the area for pollination of your crops, but you won't get any honey.

Goodluck


----------



## Beulah_Land (Mar 24, 2014)

If you have not found anyone to take you up on your offer, you might call the Apiculturist at your state university. With Colony Collapse Disorder creating so much attention, state universities are working hard in an effort to turn around the declining honeybee populations. Good luck!


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I actually know a family near you who would love to help you do this. Send me a private message and I'll give you their contact info.


----------

